# Any Sambo Folks on Board?



## Jonathan Randall

Any Sambo Folks on Board?

So far, Systema has dominated the discussion here - not complaining, I love to hear about it - but Sambo is also a very popular Russian Martial Art. Any Sambo practioners here?


----------



## Ken Pfrenger

I am pretty much a rank beginner at Sambo but have alot of experience wrestling. My actual instruction has been mighty slim and I am forced into learning via Igor Yakimovs 100 Lessons of Russian Sambo series....very easy to learn from but I hope to find a good club sometime in the future to correct all my bad habits and mistakes


----------



## Shaolin Bushido

Hi Ken.  Fancy meeting you here.   Then again, I should have known you'd be somewhere around Sambo discussion.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger

Imagine that! Good to see you here SB....I don't feel so alone here now.

So now we just have to get these folks talking sambo.


----------



## Boyd Ritchie

Hi Ken, SB! How are you guys doing?


----------



## Ken Pfrenger

Howdie Boyd, good to see you here. We just might be able to get a sambo discussion going here if this keeps up


----------



## Boyd Ritchie

That would be great. I know that in the past the discussion has been mostly Systema related but the moderator is opened minded and encouraging. 

Whatcha wanna talk about??


----------



## Marvin

I'll start, what are  the rules of a sambo match?


----------



## Boyd Ritchie

Freestyle Sombo- http://www.ussambo.com/rules.html

Sport Sombo (not complete unless you read russian) http://members.tripod.com/samboubc/samborules.htm

Still looking for a better version of sport rules. Something current.


----------



## Boyd Ritchie

Here is something much better:
http://www.sambo.com/sambo-rules.html


----------



## Marvin

Thanks!!


----------



## EternalSpringtime

I think this might be interesting. Not sure if it is Judo or Sambo!.

Advise: Do the "Save Target As" methhod for a faster download.

http://fedor.bel.ru/video/Fedor Emelianenko vs Alexander Emelianenko (sambo).mpeg

All the best.


----------



## Ken Pfrenger

Most definitely sambo! Not sure why they are wearing gloves though...perhaps this was a combat sambo match up and they just clinched and threw before any punches were thrown?

I have seen a longer clip where Aleks and Fedor do some exhibition demos but this does look like a real match to me.


----------



## EternalSpringtime

It really amazes me how Fedor could use these stuff in a NHB fight. He is really the best in that ground game of his.


----------



## Boyd Ritchie

Ken Pfrenger said:


> Most definitely sambo! Not sure why they are wearing gloves though...perhaps this was a combat sambo match up and they just clinched and threw before any punches were thrown?
> 
> I have seen a longer clip where Aleks and Fedor do some exhibition demos but this does look like a real match to me.



If I'm not mistaken and I'm pretty sure about this, that is Fedor's brother. They both were in the finals at the recent Combat Sombo championships. Many feel that since they were brothers they decided not to pound each other.


----------



## Boyd Ritchie

Here is a nice clip on Fedor:


----------



## Ken Pfrenger

Boyd Ritchie said:


> If I'm not mistaken and I'm pretty sure about this, that is Fedor's brother. They both were in the finals at the recent Combat Sombo championships. Many feel that since they were brothers they decided not to pound each other.



Now that you mention it I do remember hearing about this. I do like how Aleks charges right up to his brother to get the grappling started without even a chance to start striking.


----------



## Spartan

*Hey guys,*
*I also happen to have a couple of years of sambo training under my belt. I practiced sambo before moving to bjj.*

*Thanks,*
*Joe*


----------



## Boyd Ritchie

Man guys. This thread really went nowhere. Anybody still here?


----------



## Brandon Miller

I practice Sambo at Sambo Texas in the Dallas Texas area. We are a southwest region training center for USA Sambo.


----------

